# Abandoned mine



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Noticed there is an issue with uploading your attachments. Where are they being stored at?


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Can't see anything.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Let's see, they just joined today and cannot access their images. Seems to me like we got us a spam bot.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

That is a possibility.....


----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)

Sorry...no spam bot just trying to figure the system


----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

What is the name (and scale) of your layout?


----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)

👋 the scale is HO 1/87th.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I like this a lot- nicely done.


----------



## 148239 (Jan 17, 2021)

Thank you 🙏 working on another dio depicting a downtown in the 40/50 era


----------

